# Ground Blinds



## LaytonArcher (Jul 13, 2009)

I am a long time reader and finally set up an account. I would like your peope's opinions on ground blinds. I am thinking of purchasing one for the upcoming hunt. Specifically the tent style blinds. When did you set your's up? day before the hunt, weeks before??? What has your success been using such a blind. I spend alot of time hiking and it is hard for me to sit still for longer than an hour or two. How long do you sit in your blind? When do you use it more..mornings or evenings? Thanks for your response.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Ground blinds are very nice but do need to be set up early so the animals will be used to them. The problem with that is if you set it up and it's not on private property, they will most likely be stolen or trashed. People are IDIOTS out there. If you set it up on the day of the hunt, try to branch or bush it up a bunch to help camo it.


----------



## fletchinjig (Jun 12, 2009)

One thing to consider when purchasing a ground blind is make sure it is large enough to let you make necessary movements (drawing your bow) without hitting the top or side of the blind. I received a pop up blind for a gift that I thought would be plenty big for bow hunting. I set it up in the back yard to practice out of it and it was nearly impossible to draw without making some kind of noise. I have harvested deer and antelope out of a ground blind. Both were blinds that I built with fence posts, chicken wire, and brushing it in with a ton of the natural vegetation in the area (like sage brush). In my opinion this is a much better option if you know where it is you will be placing the blind. I like to build my blinds with ample time for the animals to get used to them (at least a couple of weeks). If you set it up the day before you use it will make the animals very nervous. They may not come close or take their eyes of the blind until they feel comfortable. Blind or stand hunting requires great patience and faith in the spot you have chosen. If you don’t have either it may not be for you. The best advice I can give for keeping still in a ground blind is 1-get a very comfortable seat or chair. 2- Get something to hold your bow out in front of you in ready position so when the moment of truth arrives you won’t feel fatigue from holding your bow and you won’t have to move much. I am in my blind usually well before first light and will stay until about 10 or so for deer, then I get back in about 4 or 4:30 and stay until after dark. One last piece of advice is be mindful of the wind direction, and how you enter your blind. You should hopefully know where the animals will approach your blind and avoid entering your blind that way and contaminating the area with your scent. Have fun, it’s a blast to have animals that close with no idea you are there.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> Ground blinds are very nice but do need to be set up early so the animals will be used to them. The problem with that is if you set it up and it's not on private property, they will most likely be stolen or trashed. People are IDIOTS out there. If you set it up on the day of the hunt, try to branch or bush it up a bunch to help camo it.


+1...I have a pop up blind and have built permanent blinds. The earlier you set them up the better. I usually set them up 3-4 weeks before the hunt. I have built blinds out of plywood with no camo and the deer really don't care that much as long as they have had time to get used to them. This is all on private property, I know everything changes on public...good luck.


----------

